

Show HN: RDPY–MITM Proxy, Honeypot, Play with Microsoft Remote Desktop Protocol - citronneur
http://lc.cx/LhY

======
striking
Short URL points to
[https://github.com/citronneur/rdpy/](https://github.com/citronneur/rdpy/).

